
We Are Coming for You - tosser1967
I love how smart and smug 90% of the HN crowd is, and I&#x27;m betting they are all under 30. The only time I run into that kind of snug certainty it&#x27;s some 20-something that doesn&#x27;t know jack.<p>Just know that there are a lot of us old dogs that truly enjoy destroying young folks _just_ _like_ _you_ because it&#x27;s easy.<p>Whether it&#x27;s on the field where your pathetic grip strength is the tip of your weakness ice-berg, or intellectually because you lack the experience and wisdom of years, we laugh at you all the time.<p>Trust me, some of us are laughing right now, just around the corner, a few seconds after you dropped whatever awesome wisdom you think you possess.<p>And know this - when we don&#x27;t die off and leave the world for you to fuck up further, don&#x27;t be surprised. We are the generation that is going to come for your jobs, we are going to eat you up. So don&#x27;t move out of your parents basement!<p>And we&#x27;ll be the generation to fix everything, it&#x27;s pretty apparent how f-n clueless most of you are.<p>You are the clowns that pushed FaceBook to dominance after all, right?<p>The selfie generation full of snug clueless kids that are going to change the world for the worst, because all you know is your own little tiny selfish world<p>Keep making more social sites and taking selfies, trust me us old guys are laughing at you every single day and we are coming for you.
======
dang
I'm not sure what provoked this, but it doesn't take much reading to see that
HN has many, many older users. In fact one of the things I like best about HN
is that it's one of the rare places where younger people can get advice and
mentorship from older ones. That's sadly lacking in many fields, especially
computing.

------
urda
Not sure what set you off today, but there's plenty of younger workers who can
easily take you _because it 's easy_. Someone like you who claims to have so
much experience and training should know most of all:

Pride comes before the fall.

------
glouwbug
You're allowed to swear on the internet

